# cut off tool



## albertshvac (Mar 21, 2010)

Whats the best tool to cut johnny bolts clean ( for ease of removal)


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mini Hacksaw. I prefer to use fast set bolts. That way I don't have to cut off anything. 



How about an intro?


----------



## albertshvac (Mar 21, 2010)

*Sweat*

I mostly do HVAC, plumbing as needed (30yrs+) plus I grew up as a plumbers son...new at forums & such. Thank You for the info, I'll give them a try , they look like the ticket!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Indie said:


> I prefer to use fast set bolts. That way I don't have to cut off anything. YouTube- SetFast Closet Bolt


Hey, those are schweet! How expensive are they?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

trouble I see with the setfast bolts is if there below the flange is solid, it will not be able to adjust down deep enough in some cases.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

futz said:


> Hey, those are schweet! How expensive are they?


 I don't belive there much more than regular bolts. We started getting them through wolverine brass, then a local supplier started to carry them. It does not save a whole lot of time, but no cut off, clean up and all that.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

My local plumbing supply charges me 3.00 a set. I like them alot and think they are a well made quality product. The heads are kinda fat, and they won't fit some cast iron flanges, this is the only time I don't use them now. I highly reccomend them. I've installed hundreds of them and haven't had to cut one yet.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I use 1/4" wolverine brass closet bolts......I cut them off with some high leverage side cutters. Quick,simple and no mess. If you did you a saw to cut your bolts and it produced alittle fine brass dust,how hard is that to really cleanup after setting a toilet anyway?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I just use a sawzall. I usually have one in my tool bucket anyway in case I need to cut the tank to bowl bolts.

Neat bolts though indie.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Back on topic, when not using setfast bolts, for a cutoff tool I use my hackzall, or my dremel with the right angle attachment.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I use 1/4" wolverine brass closet bolts......I cut them off with some high leverage side cutters. Quick,simple and no mess. If you did you a saw to cut your bolts and it produced alittle fine brass dust,how hard is that to really cleanup after setting a toilet anyway?


Thats what I do. Mini hack saw with a little broom and dust pan. You have to sweep the area before setting it anyway so its not like carrying a little broom around is a big deal.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I cut them off with some high leverage side cutters.


You're an animal! :laughing::jester: Doesn't that make them a bit tough to get the nut off later sometimes? I use a Tiny Tim hacksaw.












> If you did use a saw to cut your bolts and it produced a little fine brass dust, how hard is that to really cleanup after setting a toilet anyway?


It's pretty easy. I always have my small shop vac with me on finishes (my policy is to always leave the place cleaner than when I arrived), so sucking up the dust before caulking is trivial.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> trouble I see with the setfast bolts is if there below the flange is solid, it will not be able to adjust down deep enough in some cases.


It is not a problem. They are designed to work on a properly set flange. The make up of the bolt is just about perfect. Give them a try and you will see.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

futz said:


> You're an animal! :laughing::jester: Doesn't that make them a bit tough to get the nut off later sometimes? I use a Tiny Tim hacksaw.
> 
> 
> It's pretty easy. I always have my small shop vac with me on finishes (my policy is to always leave the place cleaner than when I arrived), so sucking up the dust before caulking is trivial.


 I have good strenght Once i set the toilet it doesn't need to come back up:jester: but seriously the nut comes back off and on ok enough. The brass nut straightens the last thread out when you take the nut off(most of the time,I'm not gonna say its perfect all the time) I generally dont reuse bolts,fresh set each time I remove and reinstall one.
Exactly you need to clean up anyway before you caulk or whatever you use for that particular job.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not trying to knock those quicky bolts...they seem cool but i wouldn't go out of my way to get them is all i'm sayin. Sure i'd use them if i had them,they are brass atleast!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I have good strenght Once i set the toilet it doesn't need to come back up:jester: but seriously the nut comes back off and on ok enough. The brass nut straightens the last thread out when you take the nut off(most of the time,I'm not gonna say its perfect all the time) I generally dont reuse bolts,fresh set each time I remove and reinstall one.
> Exactly you need to clean up anyway before you caulk or whatever you use for that particular job.


The point is, why do more work than necessary. If I can use something and it adds a little ease to the job and a nominal expense, then why not do it. In the grand scheme, no it does not make a huge difference. However for me, I have used them and will not go back. They are a great invention, probably designed by a plumber. Not everything that comes down the line is better, but the set fast just happen to be a good one.
PM an address TM, and I will send you a pair for free, then you can thank me for making your life a little easier.:laughing: I'm just trying to help a brother out.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Indie said:


> The point is, why do more work than necessary. If I can use something and it adds a little ease to the job and a nominal expense, then why not do it. In the grand scheme, no it does not make a huge difference. However for me, I have used them and will not go back. They are a great invention, probably designed by a plumber. Not everything that comes down the line is better, but the set fast just happen to be a good one.
> PM an address TM, and I will send you a pair for free, then you can thank me for making your life a little easier.:laughing: I'm just trying to help a brother out.


Ever see the closet cap covers that are tall and screw onto the base rather than snap on? if you use those you dont hafta cut the bolt either. just sayin:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Also we double nut our closet bolts. Meaning we put the bolt and nut on the flange tighten it then set the toilet and nut it again. So it can be pulled 10 years down the road. So if TM did double nut his and cut them with a side cutter, they wont spin if he does try to back the top nut off.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

This will make easier for home owners and handymen. I like when they "accidentally" break the flange trying to remove the commode.


----------



## Asparta (Mar 12, 2010)

i love it when a customer expects you to give him 4 years of schooling in an hour, for free. I just love that.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Call me old fashioned, but I use a mini hack saw. Always have, always will


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

old skool-mini hacksaw.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

Mini Hacksaw.

I'll use my Hackzall if I feel like going to the truck and saving some time though.

I've been using my Hackzall on removal of stubborn/rusted nuts though - I love this tool!


----------



## KensicoPlumb (Feb 24, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> trouble I see with the setfast bolts is if there below the flange is solid, it will not be able to adjust down deep enough in some cases.


They are made with that in mind. While they are 2-1/4 long the stud is only so long thus all gets tight right before the stud hits the floor. I haven't had any problems but if you do then just cut them like you do the others.

I sometimes use the long XT's Setfast bolts and they do recommend you provide clearance just in case. Most of the time there is plenty of space below the flange slots being most tile guys never tile in the that close anyway.

There is also no need to double nut Setfast bolts. They don't tip over and you can't spin them even if you try.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

KensicoPlumb said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> I sometimes use the long XT's Setfast bolts and they do recommend you provide clearance just in case. Most of the time there is plenty of space below the flange slots being most tile guys never tile in the that close anyway.
> 
> ...


----------

